# Is Egypt Falling Apart



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Makes very dismal reading.....but what is the solution 



Watching Egypt crumble - Daily News Egypt


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Who knows what the solution is, the government lack any transparency so it's hard to really know what is wrong.

It's probably a complicated web of problems, but it's not just leadership, the bigger problems are cultural and social in my opinion.

E.g. A leader can organise for someone to go and clean up the streets, but if people dump their rubbish there the next day, it's pretty useless.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Egypt needs to sign on to that IMF loan, then the rest of the funds from others will follow, and things may start to improve.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

cairo tiger said:


> Who knows what the solution is, the government lack any transparency so it's hard to really know what is wrong.
> 
> It's probably a complicated web of problems, but it's not just leadership, the bigger problems are cultural and social in my opinion.
> 
> E.g. A leader can organise for someone to go and clean up the streets, but if people dump their rubbish there the next day, it's pretty useless.


After reading this I came across this news article later that almost repeats the same thing you mentioned and goes into detail about the cultural and social issue of keeping Egypt clean.

US solution for keeping Egypt clean


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

zaytoona said:


> After reading this I came across this news article later that almost repeats the same thing you mentioned and goes into detail about the cultural and social issue of keeping Egypt clean.
> 
> US solution for keeping Egypt clean


Yeah that's interesting.

I find in most countries the importance of politicians is overrated, and the importance of grassroots cultural and social characteristics is underrated.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

cairo tiger said:


> Yeah that's interesting.
> 
> I find in most countries the importance of politicians is overrated, and the importance of grassroots cultural and social characteristics is underrated.


So which Caliphate is going to put everyone back to work?


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Eco-Mariner said:


> So which Caliphate is going to put everyone back to work?


What do you mean?


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

The grass roots you talk about in Egypt are from the middle-ages, preached by the Supreme Guide of the Shura Council, who thinks he's the next Caliph.... Do we really need an Iran type of lifestyle?


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Eco-Mariner said:


> The grass roots you talk about in Egypt are from the middle-ages, preached by the Supreme Guide of the Shura Council, who thinks he's the next Caliph.... Do we really need an Iran type of lifestyle?


No well what I'm saying is that for anything to really change, it has to change in the minds and habits of the people, rather than just in a new law / policy from a leader. 

For instance, to help the economy Morsi could introduce a wide variety of new reforms. However in my opinion Egyptians are generally very lazy and not hard working and therefore unless people started increasing their productivity it's unlikely that anything Morsi does would work.

Of course politics is important, but I think that importance is often overplayed.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm 27 years in business in Egypt and see nothing coming from politicians or autocrats that are "wanna - be's" and they've failed miserably in their rush for power and control.

Religion should be kept for spiritual contemplation as it has no place in any economic revival.
There are enough brilliant minded entreprenuers and youths well capable of leading from the front, we need to give them a chance.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

This 30th June demonstration calling for an open-ended sit-in at the Presidential Palace sounds huge! The grass-roots Tamarod aka "Rebel" petition or "revolt" has 7 million signatures. There are a lot of political parties involved too that are coming together for talks before this demonstration.

There are also counter-protests called for the 21st June condemning the Rebel demonstration for 30th June saying it is going against the will of the people being done. 

I beg to differ on that when the MB promised inclusion of all the people, minorities, Christians, women, ect if they were elected and they have since broken their promises and done anything but include others. They've proven it's only the "Islamists will" being done and they're ignoring and screwing everybody else in the democratic process. It's a power grab with a total disregard for the will of the people and a corruption of the democratic process.

Also I read that Morsi has set up unprecedented reinforcement around the Presidential palace with fortified steel gates and electric fences that will shock anyone that comes within a foot of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Here I found where I read about the measures they're taking ahead of the 30th June protest.



> Security measures for the June 30 protest are really surprising. The presidency tasked two contracting companies with putting up two big gates in the street located between the area of “Bawba 5” and Al-Salam castle and asked them to put up electronic doors through which cars and people heading to the castle may pass. The street will be completely closed and will only be used to confront any attempts to storm the castle. Electronic iron gates of a two-meter height, and that come up from the ground in cases of emergencies, will also be put up. All gates will be linked to electric detonators through an electric circuit with high voltage, and they can electrocute anyone who places his foot within an area of one meter square. All this will be done before the end of the month. Meanwhile, a security official said that a week before the protest, the republican guards will close 14 streets around the castle, using concrete walls and barbed wire. Tanks and armored vehicles will be stationed behind all five doors and they will provide protection from inside.


Source


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like he's expecting trouble... Hitler springs to mind.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Will the gates still shock people if there is power rationing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

I was wondering about that. If the Presidential Palace is affected the same way the rest of the country is or if they have generators and a sole power source. I wouldn't want to be on the gates when they become alive. Plus on the other side of those gates are tanks and guards, ect.

They're afraid the protesters will scale the walls and break in.


----------

